# pc 310 router



## EPC (Aug 16, 2005)

Hello everyone,
Does porter cable still make pc310 trimmer? Where can I purchase one and if not what's just as good or better.
I have the pc310 and use it for sign carving. Thanking all in advance for your input.

EPC


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Amazon says out of stock and not sure if more will be coming but shows an alternative. Robot Check
There's the Bosch Colt. Pat Warner (Quillman) recommends the Ridgid trimmer. A bunch of us have the DeWalt 611 which is a little bigger and the PK package includes fixed and plunge bases. I haven't seen anyone who has one that said they didn't like it.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks to me like the 1.25hp PC and Dewalt are the same unit.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the Makita too, I have the PC,don't like the heaght adjustment, but use it all the time,set up for edge rounding. The Makita is also set up ready to go, also have a trend 3000, and a mcls ,(makita clone) in the pantoghragh. I had a Ridgid and really liked it. A buddy has the Dewalt and likes it a lot.

Herb


----------



## tchouken (Jul 21, 2016)

You might want to check the "BLACK+DECKER BDCMTR Matrix Router Attachment". I think it will serve as a good and cheap replacement to the Poter Cable pc310 router


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"one and if not what's just as good or better."
******************************************
Not squatty like a 310, but with a larger base plate footprint: Acceptable.


----------

